# Omega 3 Question



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Where do you guys buy your Omega 3 from? I have read that you shouldn't take it, unless it's molecularly distilled. Otherwise, it might be high in mercury. Also, how much of a dose do you guys take?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

http://www.vitacost.com/Twinlab-Mega-Twin-EPA-Fish-Oil

best price on the net...and concentrated so I only have to remember to take it once a day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Is there any different between cod liver oil & Omega 3? I want to know whether i'm ok to take them together... i'm taking 3 '550mg' of Cod liver and 1 '1000mg' of Omega3


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

I just eat a cod-liver once a week, does that help too? At least it tastes lovely with black pepper, lemon and a bit of salt.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

according to the WiKi on it, you should never take the liver version:

----
A significant potential risk is the possibility of vitamin poisoning from taking large doses of supplements which contain large quantities of vitamins (particularly vitamin A) in addition to omega-3 fatty acids. For this reason, the primary source of omega-3, if taken as a supplement, should be from fish body oil and not from a fish liver based oil.
-----

Here's the link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omega-3


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

avacados, peanuts, olives.
yup. no icky fish oil for me. no thank you.

I know the fish oil is better but I can't have it 
So I'm carefull to get as much as I can from other sources.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Crumbles said:


> according to the WiKi on it, you should never take the liver version:
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omega-3


*Pores the whole lot his of cod liver oil in his mouth*... lol

You know... if you worry to much, you'll die... so don't worry. Thanks for the link thought =)


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Layla said:


> avacados, peanuts, olives.
> yup. no icky fish oil for me. no thank you.


The only significant non-icky source of omega-3 is flax seed, and even that is widely debated if it's converted by the body to usable forms of the fatty acid. so this vegetarian takes the icky fish oil tablets and shuts up. add another note on my why I'm a hypocrite list. :lol:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I use flaxseed oil when I cook. *shrug*
We can't do everything perfectly. I do what I can.

I think it's not hypocritical at all to eat something that's good for you if you need to do that. Lots of vegetarians eat seafood anyway. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't mean to be blas? about it, but what does it matter, 1 week its good for you, then the next its not.
Then, OH yer, sorry, it IS good for you :roll:

Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Give me soom Erin. *holds hands out*...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Here you go pal










Greg :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Niceeee! ... I needed something to wipe "it" on afterwards... I'll bang one out in honour of you Greg! )Hugs(


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Erin... check it out... I?ve "totally" over took you with the amount of posts I?ve made... :wink: "soooo" many "wise" words written with my "magic" fingers =D


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

> Niceeee! ... I needed something to wipe "it" on afterwards... I'll bang one out in honour of you Greg! )Hugs(


LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

They lack in quality "due" to me being dyslexic... I might have my headphones with mic come tomoz... i'll give you a "blooming good talking too" missy! =P


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Greg- engrish.com is soooo funny!... bless those nutters! (no disrespect to those nutters)


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Cloverstone said:


> Oh, Darren they don't lack in quality...don't be so sensitive. Bless the English, "blooming good talking too". :lol:


They don't have my emotions connected to them... because half of the time i'm unable to use the words i wish to use... *Sigh*... you'll hear the real me, all in good time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been using blue font for years... wonder why...

Why don't you guys use a different font colour?

No point? humm


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Dont know D, I have never even thought to, I will give it a try


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Well that didn't work, guess that's why, I don't know how to :lol:

Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

*Write here *[\color] < I changed the / to \ so it wouldn't change the font to orange in order for you to see how it works, shadow all your text then choose ^ font colour and pick your colour... really ease when you know how.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you'd look good with pink Greg :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

I like you green... makes me wanna get dirty... in the garden...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

How do I look guys ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Here ye go chief. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks D. I could use a pair of those :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

This is still a little of topic, but my mother sent me an email the other day
suggesting that eating a banana a day would cure me, bless her.

so I sent her back this email

*HAPPY DAYS :lol: *


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

OH, he's quite the hand full isnt he :lol: see ya soon guys


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Cloverstone said:


> You are so difficult!


Well... some one spank me then! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> OH, he's quite the *hand full* isnt he :lol: see ya soon guys


lol...

omg... *sticks his finger in his mouth*... I'm really liking the pink Greg :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Understood.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Is there really a difference in the source of omega 3 fatty acid's or is omega 3 all the same. I get the capsules that contain omega 3-6-9 and the source of omega 3 is fish oil i think.

And what are omega 6 and 9 supposed to do?


----------

